# Apple Watch wrist shot Thread



## Pskreddy90 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello Watch seekers,

Let's post apple watch wrist shots . I will go first


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## vinagra (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16335701


Do a followup shot in six months when the day is much longer.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Do a followup shot in six months when the day is much longer.


will do. It’s depressing right now up here with short days. 😞


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jonathan T said:


> will do. It’s depressing right now up here with short days.


I’d like to see that dial from someone above the Arctic Circle.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> I’d like to see that dial from someone above the Arctic Circle.


they are probably in the middle of depression right now. no sun for about 30 days right now until end of january


----------



## CousinVinny (Nov 1, 2021)

Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dwhit98 (10 mo ago)

41mm Series 7 in Midnight Aluminium w/ the Midnight Leather Link ... big fan of contour


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

7 Friends Natural Leather, Black, SLIM – Midnight


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Series 6 44mm in Space Gray Aluminum. Athlytic complication upper left, no AutoSleep data (didn’t wear) lower left.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

